# Mavic Helium: is there a better wheel?



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi, 

I'm looking to move up from Mavic Heliums. I don't think the Helium is made any longer. So what is a comparable if not slightly better wheel that Mavic or others might make in lieu of the Helium?

Thanks.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

the Ksyrium ES was basically an anniversary updated edition of the Helium, but they dont make em anymore either, they were replaced by Ksyrium SL which are the closest to what you want now.

these ones


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Better in what way?

Lighter? Many.

More aero? What isn't?

Stronger? Most anything.

Cheaper? Obviously. 

So, yes. Just a matter of choosing between priorities.


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

danl1 said:


> Better in what way?
> 
> Lighter? Many.
> 
> ...


My priorities, as I noted, was a slightly better wheel, i.e. one step up from Heliums. I think the poster before you who suggested SL understood what I asked.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I say Cosmic Carbone Ultimates man... you deserve it.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

dd74 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to move up from Mavic Heliums. I don't think the Helium is made any longer. So what is a comparable if not slightly better wheel that Mavic or others might make in lieu of the Helium?
> 
> Thanks.


better in what way? WHat is your budget? There's a million fine wheels out there.


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

Camilo said:


> WHat is your budget?


$500-$800


----------



## zoikz (Sep 5, 2003)

I think you'll have trouble with the "better" part, especially in your price range. There are a lot of options but for the "ultimate" wheels you'll need to pay more. For factory built Mavic Ksyriums are hard to beat. Retail the Elites sell for around that price, you should be able to find a pair of SL's on ebay around that price as well. Likewise Fulcrum makes great wheels. I think the some of the best wheels out there are dura ace, the SL's sell around $1000. 

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/z...NUM=&PRSET_VERSION=4&TFC=TRUE&MODE=&BRAND.ID=


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Simple answer*



dd74 said:


> I'm looking to move up from Mavic Heliums. I don't think the Helium is made any longer. So what is a comparable if not slightly better wheel that Mavic or others might make in lieu of the Helium?


A quality hand built using Velocity Aerohead or MAVIC OpenPro rims on the hubs of your choice will come in significantly cheaper than the factory built alternatives, plus being much easier to maintain. Nothing you are considering offers any performance advantage over a good set of handbuilt wheels.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

dd74 said:


> My priorities, as I noted, was a slightly better wheel, i.e. one step up from Heliums. I think the poster before you who suggested SL understood what I asked.


I understood what you asked. A fair bit better than you did. 

Better is not a single line function. Until you answer in what way you need them to be better, no single rational answer is possible.


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

danl1 said:


> I understood what you asked. A fair bit better than you did.
> 
> Better is not a single line function. Until you answer in what way you need them to be better, no single rational answer is possible.


Better is better, unless you like to hamper yourself with over analysis of a simple question. 

As is, I read enough reviews and product description today to find Mavic ES wheels _are_ the "better" successor to Heliums. 

*Mavic's top of the line mid-section wheels are now better than ever. The ES is a blend of Kysrium technology with the light weight of the old Helium wheels. Maxtal alloy rims with SUP (welded) joints, Zircal alloy spokes, alloy nipples, aluminum front hub axle, aluminum/titanium rear hub axle and alloy/carbon front hub shell. UB Control (machined) brake track for consistent braking. Comes with titanium quick releases, wheel bags, front wheel computer magnet, bearing adjustment tool and spoke tools. Black with red hub shells and distinctive black/red spoke combination. Made in France.* 

http://www.lickbike.com/productpage.asp?PART_NUM_SUB='5054-55'

As well Kerry seemed to answer my request for ideas, and provide another option on top of it other than buying factory wheels. 

It wasn't that difficult a question. But anyway, thanks for your help.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

dd74 said:


> Better is better, unless you like to hamper yourself with over analysis of a simple question.


Not sure if reading the opinions of actual riders can be considered "over-analysis." What you're quoting in bold face is Mavic marketing hype, which, like all marketing hype, is designed to lure the uncritical into parting with their money. But hey, it's the simple answer. So why not take it and go with it.


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

wim said:


> Not sure if reading the opinions of actual riders can be considered "over-analysis." What you're quoting in bold face is Mavic marketing hype, which, like all marketing hype, is designed to lure the uncritical into parting with their money. But hey, it's the simple answer. So why not take it and go with it.


1) Opinion vs. marketing spiel = a crap shoot one way or the other.
2) Mavic vs. forum opinion = see #1.
3) Easiest solution - another pair of Heliums.

Problem solved. :thumbsup:


----------



## DanTourino (Oct 29, 2007)

Kerry Irons said:


> A quality hand built using Velocity Aerohead or MAVIC OpenPro rims on the hubs of your choice will come in significantly cheaper than the factory built alternatives, plus being much easier to maintain. Nothing you are considering offers any performance advantage over a good set of handbuilt wheels.


Beat me to it! I wanted to be "That Guy" who suggests the handbuilts when the poster is specifically looking for flashy boutique wheels.... Touche Kerry...

I personally agree with Kerry, I have a set of Dt-Swiss 240 hubs laced to kinlin 27mm rims with dt competition spokes and they are the best wheels I have ever owned!
Heliums BREAK!, avoid them at all costs....


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

dd74 said:


> Better is better, unless you like to hamper yourself with over analysis of a simple question.
> 
> As is, I read enough reviews and product description today to find Mavic ES wheels _are_ the "better" successor to Heliums.
> 
> ...


That's funny. Seriously, better is a marketing word in Mavic's world. I think you're not being clear on your definition for a specific reason. The answers you got here were good. The SL isn't better, it's newer. Danl1 is trying to help.


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

Peanya said:


> Danl1 is trying to help.


I know Dan is trying to help. And I apologize for sounding acerbic. It was just an a-hole moment in some regard that I was having, as I was in fear the Heliums I do have were damaged (rear). I rode on the wheelset last night, and all seems good. 

So, my apologies, particularly to Dan.


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

DanTourino said:


> Beat me to it! I wanted to be "That Guy" who suggests the handbuilts when the poster is specifically looking for flashy boutique wheels.... Touche Kerry...
> 
> I personally agree with Kerry, I have a set of Dt-Swiss 240 hubs laced to kinlin 27mm rims with dt competition spokes and they are the best wheels I have ever owned!
> Heliums BREAK!, avoid them at all costs....


PM'd you.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Kerry Irons said:


> A quality hand built using Velocity Aerohead or MAVIC OpenPro rims on the hubs of your choice will come in significantly cheaper than the factory built alternatives, plus being much easier to maintain. Nothing you are considering offers any performance advantage over a good set of handbuilt wheels.


Of course with 32 3x cross spokes right?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

You can get soem VERY nice wheels within your budget!

Is this for an older bike or newer model?

Older:

Velocity, Mavic or DT rims with DA, Campy or DT Swiss Hubs

Newer bike:

DT or KinLin rims with DT Swiss, White Industries or Chris King hubs.

Getting a custom hand built set will get you better wheels within your budget to suit you needs and looks. 

If you want factory wheels, look at Fulcrum. Campy, Shimano or Bontrager.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

No need for that many spokes or that lacing if the OP has been happy with the performance of the Heliums. I still have a set of Heliums on a bike and they ride fine considering their age, but if I were looking to replace them, I'd go custom too. 
If I recall correctly, Heiums were 24 frt radially laced and 26 rear with radial NDS and 2X on the DS. The OP would probably be OK with something like a 24frt and 24 or 28rear. Personally, I'd go with WI hubs and Niobium 30 rims with CXRay spokes with spoke counts and laced however his chosen builder suggested for his riding needs. I have two sets of these and would never consider prebuilts again. Much cheaper than any of the prebuilts mentioned above.


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

cdhbrad said:


> No need for that many spokes or that lacing if the OP has been happy with the performance of the Heliums. I still have a set of Heliums on a bike and they ride fine considering their age, but if I were looking to replace them, I'd go custom too.
> If I recall correctly, Heiums were 24 frt radially laced and 26 rear with radial NDS and 2X on the DS. The OP would probably be OK with something like a 24frt and 24 or 28rear. Personally, I'd go with WI hubs and Niobium 30 rims with CXRay spokes with spoke counts and laced however his chosen builder suggested for his riding needs. I have two sets of these and would never consider prebuilts again. Much cheaper than any of the prebuilts mentioned above.


If these wheels were cheaper, a bit lighter, but as strong as my Heliums, I'd go for custom built.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Well, my first set was built by someone who posts here regularly has 18frt and 24 rear spokes, weighed in at 1455 grams without skewers or rim strips (pretty sure thats lighter than the Heliums by a good bit), don't use hard to get straight pull spokes like the Heliums, cost about $650 at the time I purchased them, and have been bullet proof the two years that I have had them on a bike. As information, I weigh 175 and ride them regularly. I'm sold on handbuilts as are many others who have replied.


----------



## dd74 (Aug 2, 2007)

Cool! I'll keep that in mind. Thanks.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

You can get OpenPro's with Campy Record from Performance for $360 minus 10% or so depending on what promo code you have.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

dd74 said:


> If these wheels were cheaper, a bit lighter, but as strong as my Heliums, I'd go for custom built.


Your kidding right? 

Cheaper, stronger and lighter than those or Mavic K's


----------

